

Google Faces Deluge of Nexus One Complaints - bbuffone
http://www.pcworld.com/article/186399/google_faces_deluge_of_nexus_one_complaints.html

======
qeorge
The PCWorld article is a bit overblown, but I expect this to be the first
signs of an ongoing problem for Google. I know I've personally had a
nightmarish time getting in touch with Google support, for both AdSense and
App Engine, and I know Patrick had similar experiences with AdWords. I'm sure
there are others.

In the past, Google's paying customers have been primarily tech savvy, and
thus more apt to try to solve the problem themselves, contacting support as a
last resort. With a more mainstream customer base I suspect this won't be the
case.

Even if the Nexus One was bug free, there's going to be people who have
problems and want support. For better or for worse, this is the "Google phone"
and a large number of people are going to expect Google to help. A phone
company with no phone support is just not going to fly.

I for one hope this forces them to improve their customer support across the
board. Their lack of support is a serious concern for potential enterprise
customers.

~~~
fossuser
It's very overblown, I got a Nexus One and the complaints on the forums were
there before the phone was even out. Granted there are some specific serious
issues that need to be taken care of with support (of which none I've seen on
the forums), but the majority of problems and complaints can be easily solved
by simply reading. While I agree and think google should have good customer
service all around, in my experience the nexus one works just as it should and
are many videos from google detailing its features.

------
joe-mccann
Nice work PC World. You've successfully landed more traffic to your site with
a misleading headline. A deluge of complaints? Horseshit.

I personally had countless issues ordering the Nexus One on Tuesday and
Wednesday as a current T-Mobile customer with the G1. However, the error I
kept receiving was on T-Mobile's side. "T-Mobile's servers are busy/non-
responsive" something like that...

I ordered it Thursday around Noon CST with custom engraving and received free
overnight shipping with no problems whatsoever. I received an email saying the
device had shipped 90 minutes later.

Phone arrived yesterday. Charged it. Plugged in Google Account credentials and
have had ZERO problems. Currently uploading/syncing a ton of pics I have taken
with the Nexus One to my Picasa account, while transferring a 320kbps MP3 file
via Bluetooth, with Pandora playing...with not a single hiccup.

In my opinion, one can expect someone to receive LOADS of negative press when
they attempt to do something no one else has done, namely, sell smart/super
phones directly to the consumer over the web. I think the only thing Google
forget was to put the "Beta" badge somewhere on the ordering site...

~~~
there
just curious, how do you plan on selling your phone with custom engraving? i
never understood why people opted for that.

~~~
zackattack
do people often sell phones?

~~~
icey
I've unlocked and resold both of my prior-generation iPhones. Even though they
were both used, they went for more than I paid for them.

~~~
jrockway
People's brains stop working when they are given the opportunity to buy last-
generation Apple hardware. That is not the case with anything else, though.

------
w00pla
> Google appears to be only accepting e-mail customer queries, to which it
> pledges to reply in one to two days -- far too long, say most people who are
> complaining online.

This is the classic sign of bad service.

You can see this with any bad company (such as ISP) - they want non-telephonic
complaints so that it takes an extensive time to respond and most people just
give up.

------
wallflower
Customer service is more than an algorithm.

------
kordless
Sounds like the epic battle I had trying to cancel my Sprint wireless card.
I'd say my experience in dealing with Google Apps support has been good - they
were slow to answer emails, but quick to pick up the phone, and were warm and
personal.

------
Tawheed
They're going to learn the hard way that there is no such thing as a "Beta"
version for a hardware product, atleast not in the US.

------
drhowarddrfine
A bunch of people talking back/forth on one page is hardly a deluge of
complaints. Perhaps that list had 15 people? I didn't count.

It's an interesting problem I had not thought of, who handles the problems
that come up?

~~~
fossuser
HTC is supposed to handle hardware warranty related issues and your network
provider deals with network problems.

